# Zelda Style - Gangnam Style Parody



## dslovelike (Sep 8, 2012)

*Hello GBAtemp! I made a Gangnam Style parody, here it is!*
*http://youtu.be/1CrExiDJ5OE*


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2012)

I guess i dont understand why this is funny.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 8, 2012)

It was kinda' interesting for the first 15 seconds, then it got crappy by simply playing another video that's meant to go to a different song and even has the lyrics for the other song on-screen.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 9, 2012)

It was an interesting attempt. You actually put some work into getting it to sync (even though it didn't work out that well). While the song isn't exactly likable, it was easier to get into with Zelda characters.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 9, 2012)

It was interesting...in a way. All I can say is that you can do better. I give it a 3/10. Just because I like Zelda.


----------



## dslovelike (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for comments  This was my first time to making something like this.I haven't worked hard on this.Also I had to find zelda videos and smosh's video was reasonable so I used it.


----------

